# F-15K crashes in Korea



## R988 (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,19402333-401,00.html



> A SOUTH Korean fighter jet with two crew aboard crashed into the sea, the defence ministry and the Air Force confirmed.
> "One F-15K jet, which left a Daegu air base, suddenly disappeared from the Air Force radar while carrying out a night-time mission," the ministry and the Air Force said in a statement.
> 
> Wreckage was discovered in the Sea of Japan (East Sea) 350km southeast of Seoul, the statement said.
> ...



Ouch, they only just got the first handful and they have already splashed one of them.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like F104 in Germany etc., you need some hot jocks for these hot ships.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2006)

One of the guys at our museum said the F-104 killed more Luftwaffe pilots than the 8th air force.


----------



## R988 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yet the Spanish lost no F-104s, but they only flew them in good conditions (is there any bad weather in Spain ) apparently the Luftwaffe did their training in Arizona or somewhere then came to Germany and had a lot of trouble with the worse weather in Germany.

Also the AV-8A Harrier had a similar fate in the US marines, at first they put there best pilots in them and didn't have many problems for the first year or two, then they started putting in helicopter pilots and all sorts in there thinking they would be ok (harrier is like a helicopter so that should work right? err... no) and then the accident rate went up quite a bit, earning it a reputation as a dangerous aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

The Germans still do there training in Arizona. They have a squadron (maybe 2) stationed in Arizona still today.

The same happened with the Saudi Arabians when they bought the Blackhawk. They were doing there initial pilot qualifications on the aircraft and were not used to using Night Vision Devices and balled one in in the desert.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

R988 said:


> Yet the Spanish lost no F-104s, but they only flew them in good conditions (is there any bad weather in Spain ) apparently the Luftwaffe did their training in Arizona or somewhere then came to Germany and had a lot of trouble with the worse weather in Germany.
> 
> Also the AV-8A Harrier had a similar fate in the US marines, at first they put there best pilots in them and didn't have many problems for the first year or two, then they started putting in helicopter pilots and all sorts in there thinking they would be ok (harrier is like a helicopter so that should work right? err... no) and then the accident rate went up quite a bit, earning it a reputation as a dangerous aircraft.


When the Germans starting loosing -104s it was a time there there was no transition aircraft to go from the F-86 into the F-104, and that's what many pilots did, plus the aircraft was being operated at low level, something it wasn't designed for. Once the accidents got under control the -104 had an averave attrition rate when compared with the rest of NATO operated fighters.

The worse aircraft? The F-100....


----------

